# Tadpole Tea



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Are there some leaves that are better to use then others when making tadpole tea. I wanted to use some magnolia leaves but wondered if there was a better leave to use. I didn't think it mattered since tadpole tea is just the tannins from them but I figured I better make sure.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

I am sure magnolia is fine, but i prefer almond leaves. kristy


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> I am sure magnolia is fine, but i prefer almond leaves. kristy


I second this...Indian Almond are the best to use if you have them available.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm 3rding it . . . they get the water really dark really quickly. The tads will eat them down to the leaf skeleton as well - tasty snack!


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

i get my almond leaves here ...
eBay Store - Amy's Ketapang Inc Indian Almond Leaves Leaf: Indian Almond Leaves Leaf, Ketapang betta fighter discus, Seemandelbaumblätter

They are clean when you get them and she gives you A LOT and they arent that expensive. I got the C grade casue they were cheeper and they just get walked on and eaten anyways but they still look amazing!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Great Link! I just bought some more!


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Do you guys boil them and use the water? Or just put parts of the leaves into tadpole containers? Or both. Sorry for hijacking your thread, I'm new to almond leaves.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Both.

Boiling softens the leaves and allows the tadpoles to graze on them a little easier.

The boiled water contains more concentrated tannins but just placing a dried leaf in the tadpole container without boiling is fine too.

There is really no _best _way to incorporate this husbandry tip....


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Just ordered 200 grams for $12.00 shipped. Thanks for that link!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you can get them, red alder (Alnus rubra) cones were some of the original tadpole tea ingredient. These were used by Ian Hiller for making tadpole tea. Most of the varieties of red oaks are also fine to use as a leaf for tadpole tea and some people have even boiled peat moss and then allowed to cool and settle. 

ed


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your posts. Is there any reason why these leaves are better? Do they have more tannins or is it just the leaves that everyone has had success with?


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Indian almond leaves are definitely the best, but I could see oak working. I just don't know if magnolia leaves have enough tannins in them. The indian almond leaves are just stacked with tannins and make good food as well. This has got me thinking though, oak could work...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

-Jex- said:


> Thanks everyone for your posts. Is there any reason why these leaves are better? Do they have more tannins or is it just the leaves that everyone has had success with?


It is because they do have a higher content of tannins. That is why they have been useful. 

Ed


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you Ed thats what I was looking for.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm sorry for anyone that I may have offended by telling Ed thanks. Everyones posts were helpful thank you. I believe I said thanks to everyone but I guess I will say it again. I meant nothing by telling Ed thanks other then for answering my specific question in the post. Sorry again for who ever I offended!


----------

